# Беларусь > Минская область >  Медицинское оборудование для лечения гипотермии

## Мильва

Компания "Тахат" реализует современное и надежное медицинское оборудование, предназначенное для профилактики и лечения гипотермии у взрослых и новорожденных. В каталоге вы найдете [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], отвечающие всем стандартам качества.

----------

